# The Dog Days of Summer (Pics)



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

You know it's late summer when....

 The damsel flies are EVERYWHERE!

The LMB pretty much jump on just about anything you toss at them!

 The skies are deep blue, and the flora is bright green!

These guys really plump up!

What was that about the LMB?

The water is warmer than the morning air temps!

The boat stays on shore because the fish come back into the shallows!

Enjoy the dog days of late summer folks!


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Very cool shots!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

thank you for the great post and pics.... i enjoyed it!


Frank


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pics, what kind of camera are you using.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice!! Great pictures taking!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice, very nice. is it me or is that sky really, really blue?


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Pike said:


> Great pics, what kind of camera are you using.


canon XTi, 18-55mm canon lens.
If you click any picture it will take you to an album where you can see each all of the info about each shot (shutter speed, f/stop, focal point, etc) in the bottom right hand corner of the page. Plus there are other pics like these there.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

ezbite said:


> nice, very nice. is it me or is that sky really, really blue?


You're correct. I guess that would be a combination of no humidity in the air and a slight saturation adjustment on the camera (not in processing).


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice montage to the dog days, thanks for the post


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cool. Much appreciated!

John


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Great stuff! Thanks


----------

